# Hmt Milford King



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I've been contacted by the grand-daughter of J. A. Littleproud, who skippered HMT MILFORD KING from April until September 1940, during which time he was awarded the DSC "For courage and devotion to duty during enemy air attacks on one of H.M. Trawlers". She believes that the KING was at Le Havre in June 1940, possibly involved with Operation Cycle or Dynamo.

Does anyone have any further information on her wartime career, or further possible sources?

BarryJ


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Milford King*



BarryJ said:


> I've been contacted by the grand-daughter of J. A. Littleproud, who skippered HMT MILFORD KING from April until September 1940, during which time he was awarded the DSC "For courage and devotion to duty during enemy air attacks on one of H.M. Trawlers". She believes that the KING was at Le Havre in June 1940, possibly involved with Operation Cycle or Dynamo.
> 
> Does anyone have any further information on her wartime career, or further possible sources?
> 
> BarryJ


Google. RNPS Milford King
You will find some information.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks! Will do.


----------

